# Advice on Morocco please :)



## Ianabroad83 (Oct 23, 2017)

Would like to live abroad while finishing my degree online, and I was thinking Morocco. Cost of living sounds cheap, theres a bit of a scuba diving scene, its warm, scenic and historic. I've got savings so money won't be an issue. 

Obviously I'll need a visa. Does anyone have any experience in this area? I know I can't get a student visa by attending a Canadian online university, but I would like to learn French and there is a french language school, Sprachcaffe, that offers year round french courses, about 20 hours a week. 

Would anyone know if this would qualify me for a 1 year student visa? It seems a little difficult to glean info from Moroccan govt sources. 

Any other thoughts on living in Morocco would also be welcomed. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sprachcaffe (Oct 25, 2017)

*Write to us! *

Hi Ian,

I represent Sprachcaffe and after reviewing your problem, we could discuss with you about several visa options 
Please write to us at info at sprachcaffe-rabat dot com
Best of luck!


----------

